# MinimalisTimer released!



## molarmanful (Apr 20, 2015)

Okay, just made an online timer. Nothing special... but it looks nice . Besides, it works on mobile devices, too! So give it a go here: http://molarmanful.github.io/minimalistimer. Oh, and if you're using it on a mobile device, try playing around with the device orientation.

The main goal of this timer was to keep stuff simple (hence the name MinimalisTimer). But it's nice, so yeah. It works...

Suggestions? Compliments? Constructive criticism? Anything like the previously stated?

PS.: I'm looking for an optimal Skewb scrambler written in Javascript. Sort of like Lucas Garron's Mark 2. If any of y'all have one, I'd like it please!


----------



## luka332 (Apr 20, 2015)

I like it.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Apr 20, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Suggestions? Compliments? Constructive criticism? Anything like the previously stated?



Make it more minimalist. ;-)



molarmanful said:


> PS.: I'm looking for an optimal Skewb scrambler written in Javascript. Sort of like Lucas Garron's Mark 2. If any of y'all have one, I'd like it please!



Check out Shuang Chen's skewb solver (used by qqTimer).


----------



## TDM (Apr 20, 2015)

How do you add penalties?

Also, a minor bug: if you get an average of 5 and then delete enough solves such that you have less than 5 solves, the Ao5 in the statistics will remain the same even if you then get some other completely different times, until you have 5 times again. So even when you have four solves and you could still calculate an average of 5, it hasn't updated yet because you don't have five times.

Aside from that I like it though. It's a shame the URL isn't as easy to remember as other timers'


----------



## Calode (Apr 21, 2015)

Holy cow. I was just starting to work on a timer with this name, idea and general appearance. I was going to use google material and model off of cstimer though. Interesting timer though!


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> How do you add penalties?
> 
> Also, a minor bug: if you get an average of 5 and then delete enough solves such that you have less than 5 solves, the Ao5 in the statistics will remain the same even if you then get some other completely different times, until you have 5 times again. So even when you have four solves and you could still calculate an average of 5, it hasn't updated yet because you don't have five times.
> 
> Aside from that I like it though. It's a shame the URL isn't as easy to remember as other timers'



Ok... will fix that ao5 bug. And I will add the penalty options... But because the whole thing is on Codepen, I'll finish up development before transferring the code to my (much more memorable) Github URL.

EDIT: The penalty is way harder to code... After having to deal with frustrating NaN averages caused by DNFs, I took out the feature entirely. I can keep the +2 penalty, though. But it's sort of weird to have a +2 button and no DNF button.
I fixed the ao5 bug. I moved the timer to github: https://github.com/molarmanful/minimalistimer. If you want to contribute, ask on this thread.


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 21, 2015)

Calode said:


> Holy cow. I was just starting to work on a timer with this name, idea and general appearance. I was going to use google material and model off of cstimer though. Interesting timer though!




!!!!!! Woah. Amazing coincidence? Anyway, go ahead with building. I'd like to see how your timer turns out. Perhaps I can get some ideas from your timer.


----------



## TDM (Apr 21, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Ok... will fix that ao5 bug. And I will add the penalty options... But because the whole thing is on Codepen, I'll finish up development before transferring the code to my (much more memorable) Github URL.
> 
> EDIT: The penalty is way harder to code... After having to deal with frustrating NaN averages caused by DNFs, I took out the feature entirely. I can keep the +2 penalty, though. But it's sort of weird to have a +2 button and no DNF button.
> I fixed the ao5 bug. I moved the timer to github: https://github.com/molarmanful/minimalistimer. If you want to contribute, ask on this thread.


Sorry if I'm just not seeing it, but where is the +2 option? Also, you now can't delete just a single time, which I sometimes have to do when I hit space twice.


----------



## rokicki (Apr 21, 2015)

For those who don't see so well, perhaps when presenting the scramble, you can make the
text larger? Perfect would be just the scramble onscreen as large as fits.


----------



## cubingbrothers (Apr 21, 2015)

really awesome timer!


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 21, 2015)

TDM said:


> Sorry if I'm just not seeing it, but where is the +2 option? Also, you now can't delete just a single time, which I sometimes have to do when I hit space twice.



I didn't include penalties...
I also took out the "single time" deletion because of some bugs with that (deleted 2 times instead of 1!). I included it, but it doesn't work properly.


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 21, 2015)

rokicki said:


> For those who don't see so well, perhaps when presenting the scramble, you can make the
> text larger? Perfect would be just the scramble onscreen as large as fits.



Sure! Are you using mobile? Because the scramble in desktop mode is pretty large (to me...)


----------



## samuelqwe (Apr 21, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> I didn't include penalties...
> I also took out the "single time" deletion because of some bugs with that (deleted 2 times instead of 1!). I included it, but it doesn't work properly.



Yeah, it's kinda buggy. When i doubleclick it, it deletes the last time but, it rearranges the order of all the times.


----------



## CubeCow (Apr 22, 2015)

You should buy a domain and make it redirect to the codepen domain.


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 22, 2015)

samuelqwe said:


> Yeah, it's kinda buggy. When i doubleclick it, it deletes the last time but, it rearranges the order of all the times.



Wow. Never thought it would rearrange order! For me, 2 times are deleted at a time when that button is clicked. I'm working on fixing the bug, but I'm not too sure if it can be fixed.

EDIT: I fixed the button bug!!!!!!!!!! YEEEAAAH!!!!!!


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 22, 2015)

CubeCow said:


> You should buy a domain and make it redirect to the codepen domain.




I'm considering it...


----------



## rokicki (Apr 22, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Sure! Are you using mobile? Because the scramble in desktop mode is pretty large (to me...)



Yep, this would be mostly for mobile; I like to squeeze in a
solve while I'm out and about. Thanks for considering it!


----------



## illius (Apr 22, 2015)

My new main!


----------



## molarmanful (Apr 24, 2015)

Okay, I added favicons and offline support. Now you can time yourself without wifi (as long as you first visit the site when online). Also for mobile, if you add the timer page to the home screen, the page becomes an app! Try it out!

EDIT: Offline support doesn't work anymore... The timer relies too much on cross-domain files to be cached properly


----------



## CriticalCubing (Apr 24, 2015)

I like the timer. Clean looking and elegant UI.


----------



## molarmanful (May 1, 2015)

Okay, I finally got a skewb scrambler from qqwref, so kudos to him. That means that you can now time skewb solves! YAY!

Also, I made the timer change themes depending on time.


----------



## molarmanful (May 10, 2015)

More updates!

MinimalisTimer now works offline. You can cube without wifi!!!


----------



## bcube (May 12, 2015)

I do not know if it is a bug or feature, but the timer seems to be unstoppable after 15 seconds of inspection is gone. Sorry if this has been reported, I did not read the whole thread...


----------



## molarmanful (May 12, 2015)

bcube said:


> I do not know if it is a bug or feature, but the timer seems to be unstoppable after 15 seconds of inspection is gone. Sorry if this has been reported, I did not read the whole thread...



Oh, nice catch! I'll fix the bug.

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## NeilH (Jul 12, 2015)

Is there a way to have the timer not update during the solve?

e.g. it would say "running"

Also, is it possible to start the inspection timer with a space bar?


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 12, 2015)

NeilH said:


> Is there a way to have the timer not update during the solve?
> 
> e.g. it would say "running"
> 
> Also, is it possible to start the inspection timer with a space bar?


I'll look into both suggestions. The main reason why I didn't have inspection start with a space bar was because I got a lot of bugs popping up with it.


----------



## United Thought (Jul 12, 2015)

Holy mother that is some badly-organised code!

http://molarmanful.github.io/minimalistimer/jquery.js
http://molarmanful.github.io/minimalistimer/scrambler.js
http://molarmanful.github.io/minimalistimer/timer.js

(Assuming that it's yours and not auto-generated or something)


----------



## qqwref (Jul 12, 2015)

It's compressed. There are a lot of utilities that will do it automatically.


----------



## ronaldm (Jul 13, 2015)

You can find the proper source code on Github: https://github.com/molarmanful/minimalistimer


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 13, 2015)

United Thought said:


> Holy mother that is some badly-organised code!
> 
> http://molarmanful.github.io/minimalistimer/jquery.js
> http://molarmanful.github.io/minimalistimer/scrambler.js
> ...


Compression for faster loading times.


----------



## United Thought (Jul 13, 2015)

qqwref said:


> It's compressed. There are a lot of utilities that will do it automatically.





molarmanful said:


> Compression for faster loading times.



Sorry, I should have known.


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 29, 2015)

Alright, first update in a while.

- Display masking: instead of having a running time display, the screen will say "timing" during timing.
- Key-activated inspection: you can press <ctrl + any other key> to start inspection.
- Theme customization: you can now add a URL to another Bootstrap theme if you so choose. (I highly recommend Bootswatch for themes)

I'm also looking for contributors. If you want to contribute, just PM me.


----------



## NeilH (Jul 29, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Alright, first update in a while.
> 
> - Display masking: instead of having a running time display, the screen will say "timing" during timing.
> - Key-activated inspection: you can press <ctrl + any other key> to start inspection.
> ...



YESSSSSSSS thanks so much you're the bomb. new main for sure


----------



## NeilH (Jul 29, 2015)

just one more thing.........
not trying to annoy you with multiple requests, but the 3bld scramble should have 1-2 wedge moves at the end like Fw2 or Lw'. This is something 3bld scrambles use so that your center orientation is random.

thanks


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 29, 2015)

NeilH said:


> just one more thing.........
> not trying to annoy you with multiple requests, but the 3bld scramble should have 1-2 wedge moves at the end like Fw2 or Lw'. This is something 3bld scrambles use so that your center orientation is random.
> 
> thanks


Wait, really? I'll add it tomorrow or something like that.


----------



## Deval97 (Jul 29, 2015)

In mobile page....Tapping on "settings" doesn't do anything.


----------



## stunseed (Jul 29, 2015)

can you make it show your solve time a previous scrambles for that specific time when highlighted or clicked it would be nice for reviewing solves


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 30, 2015)

Alright, updates!!!

- Added random orientation for 3BLD event.
- Added popover with scramble alongside corresponding solve time. (Click a solve time in 'Statistics' to see what I mean.)

Still need to figure out Deval97's issue.


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 30, 2015)

Okay, fixed Deval97's issue.


----------



## Deval97 (Jul 30, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Okay, fixed Deval97's issue.



Yaa....now everything is working!!


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 31, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> - Added random orientation for 3BLD event.



Request: make sure each orientation has the same probability, e.g. using the same trick as TNoodle.


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 31, 2015)

Lucas Garron said:


> Request: make sure each orientation has the same probability, e.g. using the same trick as TNoodle.


...
No idea how to do this???

You have editing privileges to MinimalisTimer, so you can help implement this...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 31, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> ...
> No idea how to do this???
> 
> You have editing privileges to MinimalisTimer, so you can help implement this...



From my link:



> - Randomly select a move from {id, Rw, Rw2, Rw', Fw, Fw'}
> - Randomly select a move from {id, Dw, Dw2, Dw'}


----------



## molarmanful (Jul 31, 2015)

Don't understand what 'id' means... Or what the quote means  I guess I'm just clueless.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 31, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> Don't understand what 'id' means... Or what the quote means  I guess I'm just clueless.



For example:


```
["", "Rw", "Rw2", "Rw'", "Fw", "Fw'"][randomInt.below(6)] + " " + ["", "Dw", "Dw2", "Dw'"][randomInt.below(4)]
```

(good random numbers, plz)



https://github.com/cubing/tnoodle/issues/148#issuecomment-31810231 said:


> Place a random center on U, then place a
> random center on F (keeping the one on U). This uniquely determines each
> orientation with equal probability.


----------



## molarmanful (Aug 1, 2015)

Okay thanks! Updated.


----------



## Cube Is Life (Aug 9, 2015)

I'm on mobile and I don't like how I have to to tap on the number to end inspection and start the timer. Can you make it so I can start the timer by tapping anywhere?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 1, 2015)

UPDATES: 
Instead of a custom Bootstrap URL field, you get CSS customization!!! YAY! If you don't like what you see, you can modify it to the rainbows and unicorns that you hold so dear!
Also, a bug fix involving minutes.


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 4, 2015)

UPDATE:
Now added Javascript customization! This gives you the ability to add whatever pieces of functionality you want. If you have some code that you believe I should implement, let me know.

Oh yeah, here's some CSS to give you a nice ol' theme:


```
@import url(http://bootstraptaste.com/demo/themes/Techie/assets/css/bootstrap.min.css);
@import url(http://bootstraptaste.com/demo/themes/Techie/assets/css/bootstrap.techie.css);
@import url(http://bootstraptaste.com/demo/themes/Techie/assets/fonts/lane/LANENAR_-webfont.woff);
```


----------



## rokicki (Sep 4, 2015)

molarmanful said:


> UPDATES:
> Instead of a custom Bootstrap URL field, you get CSS customization!!! YAY! If you don't like what you see, you can modify it to the rainbows and unicorns that you hold so dear!



Oh no. Now we're going to fill the forum with everyone's favorite
custom skinning of this timer. Put down the comic sans and back
away slowly, and no one will get hurt.


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 4, 2015)

rokicki said:


> Oh no. Now we're going to fill the forum with everyone's favorite
> custom skinning of this timer. Put down the comic sans and back
> away slowly, and no one will get hurt.


Nah, Impact is better 

Anyway, I still need to implement penalties. Anyone willing to help?


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 22, 2015)

UPDATE:
I have released an experimental Materialize reskin. It's just experimental (not all features like offline support are implemented), but times from the normal MinimalisTimer carry over into this edition (and vice versa). Enjoy!


----------



## Calode (Jan 18, 2016)

Broken on mobile. Just try. 2 inspection counters end up starting. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dadd (Jan 18, 2016)

make an option for all event WCA scrambles


----------

